# Does anyone know of a good site with..



## DonnaDo32 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi. I'm new here, :wave: and i'm just looking to see if anyone has found a good site with chihuahua greeting cards. I'm not looking for the electronic greeting cards, as i've found plenty of those, but i'm looking for real printed greeting cards (think hallmark with chihuahuas :wink: ) If anyone could post a few leads to these i would love it, and if i find any i'll be sure to bring them to the board too. Thanks in advance. 

Donna :wave:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Avanti in Australia makes a cute card with a baby chihuahua sucking a dummy on the front. you can get them in aussie and NZ I'm not sure about anywhere else, but maybe they have a website or something. I would scan mine if my scanner was working, but it's dead


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Hi there,
I found this 
:wave: http://www.petprints.com/MM001.ASP?i=&pageno=23&start=21&aProds= 
and this
http://www.fourpawsdesign.com/en-us/dept_162.html


----------



## ~Ri (May 6, 2004)

Here is another
http://www.curiosities.com/dog-greeting-cards.asp


----------



## DonnaDo32 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Found one!*


Thanks for your suggestions!! I looked around and found another one that you all might want to check out too. 

It's at http://gifts.ahkennel.net and they really have some cuties! :flower: They have all kinds of chihuahuas, instead of just one or two, they have at least 40. They have some that are just plain cute, some that are chihuahuas dressed up in adorable little clothes and outfits, and some that have chihuahuas with beautiful angel wings on their backs :angel4: 

Their pretty good prices too (not much different then if you bought a hallmark at walmart), and the cards look really professional, and they have other things like matted prints, stickers, calendars and postcards, so they really look good. 

The best part is- they ship for free, and the profits go towards horse rescue. I'm really happy that i found these. 

I'm going to place a trial order and see how i like them when they come in, hopefully i won't be dissapointed. Their just so cute! I'll let you know how everything turns out when they do come in. Thanks again for helping look for sites. 

Donna


----------

